

Video of Steve Jobs' presentation to the Cupertino City Council - mikeleeorg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtuz5OmOh_M

======
HardyLeung
It's almost embarrassing to watch... the City Council's questions to Steve
Jobs.

Q: Can we, like, get some freebies such as free wifi?

